# Akuna Bay



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

On Friday 17th November, Peril (Dave) and I are meeting at Akuna Bay for a night session. Start time would probably be around 1800-1900, as easier to rig and get out when it's still light.
All welcome to come, just make sure you bring warm clothes and plenty of lighting. Hoping to find some of the deep dropoffs that are in the area. Will try to catch some squid or yakkas/slimies for livies.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15

http://www.fishraider.com.au/articles/cowan-creek/


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking forward to this one. There are lots of yakkas around the marina so bring berley. Should be able to find a spot close by without upsetting security. Also have dragged a plastic along the bottom last two times I've been there and had squid strikes so I'll be chasing them with a jig or two.

Then for Mr Mulloway!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Just thought I'd bump this to stimulate some interest.

With the current unstable weather patterns, won't really know till Thursday or even Friday how comfortable it will be there. Current forecast is OK, after some wild weather on Thursday. I'll be there if its raining, with only high winds causing cancellation. Also hoping for meetings at work to finish early so I can get there by 6or 7


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Peril, just wanted to register my interest on future trips. I'm only picking the yak up on friday so my first few paddles i think are best left to some short daytime trips. But I work in Hornsby so akuna bay on a friday night would be a good paddle. I'll keep my eye's out for future trips

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

No worries Dave. Could even meet you half way at Apple Tree Bay for an evening session. Not sure how to approach such a session, but ignorance hasn't stopped me yet


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

sounds like fun...

few questions: what king of lighting do you need ? Head lamp and torch enough ? What will you guys be taking ?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Steve, headlamp is easily enough. Stuff all traffic there in the day, nothing at night. I'll have a headlamp and be testing my new LED riding light.

Will be good to have you guys on board


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Dave
Still in for friday. If it's raining no problem, but definitely pull the pin if the wind is howling. Won't be able to stay in one spot if that's the case. Will also have new FF and lots of lights!!
See you there around 1800.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good luck with the jewies!

who's going to be the first yak fisho in Australia to catch one this season??


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

simond11 said:


> Hi Dave
> Still in for friday. If it's raining no problem, but definitely pull the pin if the wind is howling. Won't be able to stay in one spot if that's the case. Will also have new FF and lots of lights!!
> See you there around 1800.
> Cheers
> ...


Will try to make 1800 but have a meeting scheduled to go till then. Fortunately it will probably finish much earlier. However, don't wait for me. I'll pick up the livies from you when I arrive 8) I'll definitely be there with the current forecast


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Akuna Bay is still on for tomorrow night (Friday).
Fish predictor states that best times are from 2006 until 2236. 
I will probably be there around 1800 and will try to get some yellowtail and squid. All welcome but remember to bring something warm and lighting of some sort. 
Should be an interesting night.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

